# January Meeting?



## MsFishNerd1970 (Mar 16, 2018)

Will there be a January meeting at Texas Aquatics?


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

In their new location, Texas Aquatics no longer has the space to host our meeting. We will check with a couple of other locations to see if they could host us after the first of the year. I think the weekend of January 26/27 would be our first choice.


----------

